# New vs Established for Midlevel Providers



## Ann  (May 11, 2011)

How does Emergency Medicine fit in with the new vs established patient rules? Many times providers in the ER or Walk-In depts are Internal Medicine or Family Practice providers but their speciality is Emergency Medicine.  What if a patient went to the ER and saw an Emergency Medicine provider that is board certified in Internal Medicine and then needed to follow up with a primary care provider. The patient doesn't have a primary care provider so he is seen by a Physician Assistant who works in the Internal Medicine department at the same facility as the ER. Would the visit with the PA be established or new?


----------



## rryder1963 (May 11, 2011)

*Group Practice*

Check out this article for further info on New vs Etablished.

The AMA standard and professional editions of the CPT book have a decision tree in the 
front of the E&M section that can guide you through this process.


----------



## rryder1963 (May 11, 2011)

*OOOPS....here's the link*

http://www.codingandcompliance.com/news/NewsArticleFiles/NewPatientEMCodes.pdf


----------

